# Stopping Dbol after 1 week?



## Livebig14 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys.  Ive been on a test and dbol cycle for about a week now.  Everything is going good I gained about 6 pounds.  I was wondering if it would be ok to stop the dbol for about a week or so and then continue when my GHRP-6 comes in.  The reason I want to stop the dbol until then is because it is absolutely killing my appetite.  I am force feeding every meal and constantly feel tired and bloated.  GHRP-6 is supposed to increase appetite shortly after injecting and I am planning on taking that 3 times per day all the way through my PCT.  So what do you guys think?  Is it ok to stop the dbol for a week and then continue once my GHRP-6 comes in?  Or should I just stick it out and stay on the dbol and not put as much food down?


----------



## GMO (Jul 7, 2011)

Never heard of d-bol killing appetite...it makes me want to eat everything in sight.  Your D-bol will just start kicking in at week two, so I wouldn't abandon it just yet.  If you do, you'll basically be set back a week, as the d-bol will take another two weeks to kick in once you continue it.  JMHO...


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm running dbol for my first time too and can't stop eating.  I'm supposed to be lean bulking but that's not working out so well.  Is it making you nauseous?


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im finishing up my 4th week on my dbol test cycle, and i was eating tons n tons tuna eggs chicken m veggies, id stick it out cuz ur just gaining water right now, after a week n a half to two weeks itll b good, just go to your local weed salesman tell him to hook it up n then ur apitite will b a nonissue


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Dbol seems to work different ways on different people. Some people get lethargic and what not. Me, I walk around like cock diesel staring at everyone like "Yeah". 

I'd go with GMO's advice. Stick to it. It hasn't even kicked in yet bro.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for the quick replies guys im going to stick with it then.  Hopefully the GHRP-6 will combat the appetite problems once it comes in.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm running dbol for my first time too and can't stop eating.  I'm supposed to be lean bulking but that's not working out so well.  Is it making you nauseous?


no the dbol is not making me nauseous it just kills my appetite and when I try to put down 800 calories every two hours I fell bloated and sick because I was not even hungry at the start of the meal.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Shit welcome to my life! I'm hoping this EQ will kick in and make it easier.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 7, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> no the dbol is not making me nauseous it just kills my appetite and when I try to put down 800 calories every two hours I fell bloated and sick because I was not even hungry at the start of the meal.


 

I had the same issues with the dbol man.  i was having to chase my food with water just to swallow it... but dont stop it will be worth it to continue.  Try a weight gainning shakes.  They will be way better than not eating.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Shit welcome to my life! I'm hoping this EQ will kick in and make it easier.


yeah man ive heard EQ is great for bulking because it makes you want to eat like a horse.  I will probably run some in my second cycle.  What dose are you running yours at?


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I had the same issues with the dbol man.  i was having to chase my food with water just to swallow it... but dont stop it will be worth it to continue.  Try a weight gainning shakes.  They will be way better than not eating.


thanks man I take a weight gainer at night usually along with a container of cottage cheese.  I would drink more milk but theres no room with drinking 1.5 gallons of water a day.  like you said im sure it will be worth it when the gains kick in


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> yeah man ive heard EQ is great for bulking because it makes you want to eat like a horse. I will probably run some in my second cycle. What dose are you running yours at?


 
600mg 

Only on week 4 right meow.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 600mg
> 
> Only on week 4 right meow.



me two  but i'm on week 5. What else you running with it?


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm also running 600 mg of EQ, but on week 1.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 7, 2011)

EQ, base EQ, and GHRP-6...the base EQ really shoots the appetite up fast, and with the help of GHRP-6, you will be eating like you have 6 asses to poop from.  Base EQ can be hard to find though....basically EQ with no ester.



/V


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 7, 2011)

Livebig, I became lethargic and lost my appetite everytime I took Dbol.  Sometimes it's just not for everyone!


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks guys EQ will definatley be a part of my next cycle


----------



## TwisT (Jul 7, 2011)

Spot on lol



VictorZ06 said:


> EQ, base EQ, and GHRP-6...the base EQ really shoots the appetite up fast, and with the help of GHRP-6, you will be eating like you have 6 asses to poop from.  Base EQ can be hard to find though....basically EQ with no ester.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> EQ, base EQ, and GHRP-6...the base EQ really shoots the appetite up fast, and with the help of GHRP-6, you will be eating like you have 6 asses to poop from.  Base EQ can be hard to find though....basically EQ with no ester.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


Have you ran GHRP-6?  how much did it help with your appetite?


----------



## red rocket (Jul 7, 2011)

What mg are you running your dbol at.  If your liver is values are high it may not like it.  I have known a few friends who had bad livers from rec drug use, and when they tried dbol they felt like dog shit.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 7, 2011)

red rocket said:


> What mg are you running your dbol at.  If your liver is values are high it may not like it.  I have known a few friends who had bad livers from rec drug use, and when they tried dbol they felt like dog shit.


30mg split into 3 doses but im taking 2 milk thistle in the morning and two at night plus im drinking 1.5 gallons of water per day.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 7, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Have you ran GHRP-6?  how much did it help with your appetite?



Yes, I have ran it.  It most certainly did open my appetite and it also let me sleep a bit easier.  Can't recall the dose, sorry.  I ran the GHRP-6 for 2 months though.



/V


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 8, 2011)

word EQ hunger is real, im on week 13 of my eq and test E, however when i added tren ace at week 10 my appetite has been killed.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 8, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> word EQ hunger is real, im on week 13 of my eq and test E, however when i added tren ace at week 10 my appetite has been killed.



Tren can have that effect....



/V


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 8, 2011)

Base EQ ,  EQ without an ester can cause flu like symptoms in users.  I saw one product that was EQ propionate and they had a warning on it saying that some users experience flu like symptoms due to the short ester.  If you think about it even Test with a short or no ester can cause flu like symptoms in some people.  Test flu.  Probably the quick spike in hormones I would assume.  Livebig I would try to stick with the dbol for at least 2 wks to see if it improves once it starts working in the body.  Dbol is my favorite oral.  I have never had an issue with my appetite but I have felt lethargic a few times on the first week I started taking it.  I think the body needed to adjust.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 8, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> me two  but i'm on week 5. What else you running with it?


 
too*


I'm running it with Test E 750/wk, Dbol 50mg ED, and I kick started with prop.


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 8, 2011)

6 pounds in 1 week.....jesus what are you eating ?


Yeah it would be fine to stop.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 8, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> 6 pounds in 1 week.....jesus what are you eating ?
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be fine to stop.


 

Shit dude I had a bad batch of aromasin and I shot up 16lbs in 3 weeks. I wonder if he's taking an AI?


----------

